# Do dart frogs shed??



## Misskiwi67 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey,

I have two happy, chubby, growing juvenile azureus that are showing an odd behavior in the early morning hours lately. At first I just figured they were shedding, but it seems to be happening a little too often for that?

I will come into my office to feed them in the early morning (around sunrise), turn on their light, and feed. About twice a week for the past two weeks, one or both of them has been repetitively opening and closing their mouth with what appears to be a slimy substance in the corners of their mouths. They're usually back in their cave and completely immobile except for the jaw movements during this time. If I come back in 15-20 minutes, they will be happily cruising their terrarium hunting breakfast.

If this is shedding, is it normal for this to happen this often? If its not shedding, any ideas whats going on?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

totally normal, and the most common time for them to do it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

yes, some frogs i find do it more, other you never see do it. every other morning i see my male luec shedding. however my female might shed only ones a week (that i see)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

usually shedding every day is a sign that there is something bothering them, it is not normal for a frog to shed every single day.


----------



## Misskiwi67 (Sep 24, 2007)

How often is normal for them to shed?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well if they are juvis, i woudl say every few days to every week.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

my adults shed maybe once a month


----------

